# Potential backups for Yao



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

We all know that we need a starting-calibre PG for next season, but almost as important (if not even more important) is having a backup center for Yao. We have absolutely no one other than Yao at the C position, so I'm sure that by the end of the off-season we'll have to pick up a suitable backup for Yao. Here are some candidates from the remaining free agency pool, and my order of preference:

1) Jarron Collins - Utah
IMO the best C left on the FA board, albeit a RFA. Readily able to step in and start if Yao goes down to injury. He's young and consistant, I'd even throw a multi-year MLE at him. No word on how much Utah will pick him up for though.

2) Jake Tsakalidis - Memphis
Probably better known from his time with the Suns, Jake's got size and strength to be a legit backup for Yao. He's a RFA however, and I'm sure Memphis won't be letting him go too easy... unless Stro makes things difficult for Memphis' salary cap that is.

3) Loren Woods - Charlotte
He's played very good ball in the summer leagues for the Bobcats, but has unrestricted FA status. He may be a bit of a risk with his lack of experience and playing time, but could turn out to be a pleasant surprise ala Jason Collier with the Hawks.

4) Mikki Moore - Utah
NBDL call up played great ball in Utah. If we can't get Jarron I'd definately wanna nab him from the Jazz.

4) Oliver Miller - Minnesota
I'm not kidding! The guy can still play! He's got the experience, so he'll know his role and carry it out. At the very least, he'll fill up the lane so the opposing team won't be able to drive  

5) Robert Traylor - New Orleans
He's undersized for a C and is a little to sort after right now, so he won't come cheap. I'm not high on picking him up, but he's one of the best left out there.

6) Tony Massenberg - Sacramento
Lots of experience, but a very one dimensional game. He'll get the job done however, so he's worth considering as a last option.

7) Kevin Willis - San Antonio
at 40+ yrs old he's still fit and ready to play! But don't count on him for more than 10mins and a few hard fouls. Like O Miller, we'll be in for trouble if Yao needs some time off and he needs to step into the starting line-up.

Others available:
Chris Mihm (likely to be signed elsewhere, and not worth his value)
Michael Bradley (still has upside, but too inexperienced and injury prone)
Joel Przybilla (I wouldn't put my money on him even as a back up)
Mamadou N'diaye (Even if Mamadou wants to come here I wouldn't let him 
 )


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Most of those guys suck, wouldn't you just be better off using Weatherspoon as the backup center?


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> Most of those guys suck, wouldn't you just be better off using Weatherspoon as the backup center?


Weatherspoon may weigh 270lbs, but he is 6'7", that's even undersized for a PF. Juwan Howard would probably have to play some time at C if we seriously can't get anyone, that's how desperate the situation is.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

If I had to pick from that list, I would take KW. Kevin is a true speciman. 40+ years and they say that he out runs the guards when they run drills in practice.

I do agree that Loren (Eddie Griffin) Woods would be the sleeper if he had any interest in playing basketball.

Cato was not interested in basketball for the longest time but, when JVG got a hold of him, his stock began to rise.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

I'd have to go with Willis too, bring him back to H-Town!

Not like he'd be playing that many minutes anyways...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Kevin Willis would be a good short term fix, but in reality he is due for a breakdown any day now. I would be content with any of the first four guys mentioned. 

Jesus how old is Oliver Miller? Mid thirties? 

Rockets management must figurer out which is the lesser of two evils: Starting tyrone lue or having Juwan Howard as our primary backup center?


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> 
> 
> Rockets management must figurer out which is the lesser of two evils: Starting tyrone lue or having Juwan Howard as our primary backup center?


That question is almost as hard as the "Who's a better leader" one on the NBA board. :laugh:


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Kevin Willis would be a good short term fix, but in reality he is due for a breakdown any day now. I would be content with any of the first four guys mentioned.
> 
> Jesus how old is Oliver Miller? Mid thirties?
> ...


I would think if Houston can't lure a PG to join the team, Reece Gaines would be the starter there. 

Starting Lue over Gaines would be a downright mishap.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Devestata</b>!
> 
> 
> I would think if Houston can't lure a PG to join the team, Reece Gaines would be the starter there.
> ...


I'd start Mark Jackson any day over either...hell I might just put Jim Jackson at PG and start Boki or Piatkowski...


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Isn't Woods with the Bobcats?

I think Tsakalidis would be a decent backup for this team, we could sign him to a relatively cheap 3 year contract and although he doesn't really know how to play basketball, his size makes up for it. 

Another option would be signing a bunch of CBA and NBDL big men to our summer league and letting them duke it out for $500k and the honor of backing up Yao. The last time we had open tryouts for a spot on the team Matt Maloney got the job but fizzled out after 1 season.


----------



## KeiranHalcyon (Nov 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hollis</b>!
> 
> 
> I'd start Mark Jackson any day over either...hell I might just put Jim Jackson at PG and start Boki or Piatkowski...


You and me both. JJ was the most consistent player last year; I bet he could run the offense consistently enough this year.

That'd give us.....

PG: Jackson/Lue/Gaines
SG: McGrady/Jackson/Gaines
SF: Nachbar/Piatkowski
PF: Howard/Taylor/Weatherspoon
C: Yao/Weatherspoon/Howard

Not actually all that bad, really.... I'd still like an FA point guard or center, but we'll see.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> Isn't Woods with the Bobcats?


Woods was drafted by the Bobcats, but he's unsigned by them so he's a unrestricted FA that any team can pick up. I believe Richie Frahm got picked up by Portland that way.
The NBDL/CBA idea sounds good, but there's a reason why those guys play down there... the pool of NBDL talent is being drained, and I just don't know much about CBA guys. 



> I'd start Mark Jackson any day over either...hell I might just put Jim Jackson at PG and start Boki or Piatkowski...


Yah I see no reason why not to bring back Mark Jackson, I doubt he's gonna demand anymore than the Vet's minimum. And actually T-Mac would probably be better running the point than anyone. If you watched any Orlando games last year, you'd notice that he'd carry the ball over the half court most of the time anyway (well this either speaks of T-Mac's flexibility on the court or Lue's incompetency as a PG


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

If worse comes to worse, I think a guy like Steven Hunter may be a good option. He's still got a lot of potential, and is already a very good shot-blocker and defensive player. He actually had his best game of the season against the Rockets last year. DeClercq was out, so Hunter actually got to start and play 30+ minutes, and he played very well. He had 15 points on 7-9 shooting, and grabbed 9 boards. He played great D on Yao, holding him to 6-18 shooting. He can probably be had for the minimum, and can be a very good signing if he reacts well to a change of scenery, like I think he will.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

I think Hunter was just traded to Cleveland, but I'm not sure. 

Honestly, I think Weatherspoon is a great back-up. 'Spoon knows his job, and he does it very well. Last year in the play-offs, when he got called on to put a body on Shaq, he did. He just devoted his body to boxing out and trying to push Shaq out of the chopping block. I thought he did a fantastic job. 

He reminds me of the 40-year-old guys at the downtown YMCA who can't job as well as they used to, but they use their muscles and their elbows to command the ball.

So I like 'Spoon. I think he's a good fit, plays like Malik Rose in a lot of ways.

Matt


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Collins was recently re-signed by the Jazz.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mvblair</b>!
> I think Hunter was just traded to Cleveland, but I'm not sure.


Yeah, there's goes that idea. He was traded the day after I posted that. Although, rumor has it Cleveland may cut him, so you never know, he still may be available.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Here's another guy to consider: Zeljko Rebraca from Atlanta. The guy's been all but forgotten due to injuries last season, but if he's healthy, he may be the best center of everyone remaining. He's got a great offensive game, can run the court, and not too shabby on D either. He's a RFA with Atlanta, and I don't know how much value this guy has with Atlanta.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> Here's another guy to consider: Zeljko Rebraca from Atlanta. The guy's been all but forgotten due to injuries last season, but if he's healthy, he may be the best center of everyone remaining. He's got a great offensive game, can run the court, and not too shabby on D either. He's a RFA with Atlanta, and I don't know how much value this guy has with Atlanta.


He played for Detroit two or three years ago, didnt he?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mvblair</b>!
> Honestly, I think Weatherspoon is a great back-up. 'Spoon knows his job, and he does it very well. Last year in the play-offs, when he got called on to put a body on Shaq, he did. He just devoted his body to boxing out and trying to push Shaq out of the chopping block. I thought he did a fantastic job.


after his play last season, i think weatherspoon will be a candidate for the worst player in the league this year. the rockets better not have to rely on him for any minutes at all or those minutes will be bad ones. the rockets just need to get someone, i don't really care who as long as he is big, to play backup center and take away any minutes weatherspoon may see.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Worst player of the year is definitely pushing it, but I agree in that he is not the kind of guy I want as a #1 backup.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> He played for Detroit two or three years ago, didnt he?


Yes, he did. I think he would be good candidate too. But why has he dropped off the free agent radar screen? He really performed well in limited minutes. 

He was a beast when he played in Europe. He's slowed since then, but he still has a big body and a good offensive game.

Matt


----------



## pErSiSt (Jul 16, 2004)

what about shaq few years later


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

There is this article at hoopsworld.com that suggested Bateer. This sounded like a really cool idea.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> There is this article at hoopsworld.com that suggested Bateer. This sounded like a really cool idea.












I've always liked Bateer, he's one of the most entertaining NBA players to watch. You should really see his match-up with Shaq last yr :laugh:


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

ive never hada chance to see him play, what was it like when he played agianst shaq. u got any vids of him


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>On Thre3</b>!
> ive never hada chance to see him play, what was it like when he played agianst shaq. u got any vids of him












BATEER THE BARBARIAN!!


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

> BATEER THE BARBARIAN!!



 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> A: Acquiring a backup center is their top priority now. There are lots of names floating around out there, and I'm not sure who they're most comfortable with. Scott Williams is a name I've heard associated with the Rockets, but I don't think he's their first choice. *I have a feeling it'll happen rather quickly.*


 - Richard Justice, Houston Chron

Are we that desperate, Scott Williams?! I wish Chicago would hurry up and send Dikembe here.


----------

